# IPad App - No Receivers Found



## graymd74

I have read the available threads and I can't seem to find one that might help me with my issue. 

My Ipad DirecTV app no longer finds receivers. It has been working without issue until yesterday evening. I upgraded my Ipad to iOS 6.1.3 (which is the only recent change made). Last night the app discovered the receivers, but it took a much longer time than usual. Today it won't discover them at all. I have tried reinstalling the app, but that didn't work.

The receivers are on the same network as the IPad. I have confirmed the Subnet is identical. The IP addresses are in the same range, but not identical. Whole home is working fine and the receivers can see the internet for on demand programing. I double checked my network map through my PC and all receivers show as well as my IPad.

Lastly, I checked to make sure AP Isolation was turned off on my router even though no changes have been made to my router recently. 

I'm stuck on this one and would really appreciate any help that can be given.


----------



## dennisj00

Reboot the iPad?


----------



## graymd74

Tried rebooting the IPad, restarting the app, rebooting the router, etc..

Seriously at a loss. Not sure why it would just happen without any setting changes.


----------



## dennisj00

We had a user a month or so ago that found his iPad on his Guest SSID wifi. . . internet access but no local contact.


----------



## graymd74

I read that thread and double check mine to see if that happened to me. I have confirmed that I am not on my guest network.


----------



## dennisj00

I assume your equipment list on the D website is correct. Possibly send reauth?


----------



## graymd74

So I have a solution. We are moving at the end of the month and scheduled a temporary suspension of service starting May 1, 2013. I called DirecTV and asked them to remove the scheduled suspension of service and sure enough the app started working again. The strange thing is, they could not find a connection between a future temp suspension of service and the IPad app, but we tested it a few times and determined that it was the cause. All other services worked as they should even with the scheduled suspension.

I doubt many people will have this same issue, but I wanted to share what I found out.


----------



## Diana C

Wow...never would have thought of that! Good info!


----------



## Beerstalker

Actually we had someone with a similar situation not to long ago. I can't remember if it was with the iPad app, Nomad app, DirecTV Everywhere or what. Evidently a pending suspension or cancellation on the account screws up the autorization process for the other devices but not the receivers. The only solution at this time I guess is to remove the pending suspension/deactivation and just call in on the actual day you want to suspend/deactivate the account.


----------



## lucky13

This just happened to me: Nomad app on iPad couldn't find any content. I rebooted the Nomad, but the problem persisted. I tried to uninstall/reinstall the app, but now I can't find it in the App Store. Whole Home s functioning normally. 
Can anyone help?


----------



## peds48

lucky13 said:


> This just happened to me: Nomad app on iPad couldn't find any content. I rebooted the Nomad, but the problem persisted. I tried to uninstall/reinstall the app, but now I can't find it in the App Store. Whole Home s functioning normally.
> Can anyone help?


Make sure to elect "iPhone apps" on the top of the app store


----------



## lucky13

That did it. 
Thanks.


----------



## peds48

lucky13 said:


> That did it.
> Thanks.


Awesome. You are welcome


----------

